
Munich now a major contributor to open source - Tsiolkovsky
https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/munich-now-major-contributor-open-source
======
seren
I still don't know if the move to open source was a success or a failure ? I
have seen articles written from both perspective. Obviously, some actors are
really interested to paint it one way or the other. At least, it seems they
are sticking with it, and not moving to another solution.

~~~
r3bl
IIRC that "Linux is not successful" story was initially written by the
opposition of the current Munich leaders and that story became popular because
of the poor translations. I think that there was no real consideration of
leaving Linux.

